# Scientists Create Sperm from Bone Marrow



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Have a look at this article

http://lifestyle.aol.co.uk/health/scientists-create-sperm-from-bone-marrow/article/20070413044109990001

Vicki x

/links


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Would be interesting if they could use the same technique to create sperm from women?... hmmm.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Suppose anything is possible these days!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Tony said:


> Would be interesting if they could use the same technique to create sperm from women?... hmmm.


Oh now that's a thought. We could do away with blokes altogether then! 

Seriously though, this sounds really promising for anyone with severe male factor problems. Might even make donor sperm a thing of the past in years to come.

C~x


----------



## Dana Centre (May 24, 2007)

If you're interested in this research, you might be interested in an event I'm running at the Dana Centre in London on June 7th. We've got one of the 'artificial sperm' researchers coming along to talk about his work.


----------

